# Pianoteq 6 U4 Upright : Exploring the "Felt" Potential



## Simeon (Aug 14, 2020)

Recently, I have featured various upright piano sample libraries I thought it might be fun to check out Pianoteq' U4 Upright. Join me as we explore the "felt" possibilities together.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 14, 2020)

After at least three felt pianos, and before this next one, I can totally relate to you doing a didgeridoo video in between


----------



## A minor (Aug 14, 2020)

Off topic but Simeon I was watching an old history video put out by Bill Gaither as a short history on Larnell Harris and I think I saw you playing piano for Larnell and Sandy Patti on a couple of clips. Was that you?


----------



## Simeon (Aug 14, 2020)

A minor said:


> Off topic but Simeon I was watching an old history video put out by Bill Gaither as a short history on Larnell Harris and I think I saw you playing piano for Larnell and Sandy Patti on a couple of clips. Was that you?



Yep!
I have been with Larnelle for the past 20 years (which is really hard to believe). It has been the source of many memorable opportunities which I am so grateful for.


----------



## A minor (Aug 14, 2020)

Wow! Larnell is one of my most favorite singers. The voice. He is hard to emulate, I’ve tried. Probably two of my favorite songs of his are: I Miss My Time With You and He Paid Too High A Price, among others. I’ve never got to hear him live sorry to say.


----------



## Scalms (Aug 14, 2020)

Great video Simeon. Curious, which is your favorite Pianoteq piano?


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 15, 2020)

Cool video! Very detailed information. I bought Pianoteq a few weeks ago and I love it!


----------



## Simeon (Aug 15, 2020)

So glad you enjoyed watching it.



Scalms said:


> Great video Simeon. Curious, which is your favorite Pianoteq piano?



Can I get back to you on that one???? 😉

It is a very difficult question to answer but I think with all of the pianos that are available in Pianoteq I have to go to my tried and true explanation; use the sound that fits the song you are working on.
Knowing the characteristics of each piano model helps to narrow things down somewhat.
I love the new Steinway models and the Bluethner.
I also enjoy using their Electric pianos models as well as you can really get some expressiveness out of them.

So you start with Pianoteq's different piano models and then you go down the rabbit hole of being able to modify and for lack of a better word, engineer something that might not even resemble the original piano. Having all of the design and voicing options really opens up new worlds of possibilities.

I continue to watch where modeling, in general, is going, and with each new entry in Modarrt's lexicon, things get increasingly more interesting.


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 15, 2020)

Enjoyed this video, even though I’m a long time user of Pianoteq. I’m still struggling to get Pearl sounding anywhere near as good as you did in your recent video. Should have stuck with the YC5!


----------



## rudi (Aug 16, 2020)

Once again a great review and very impressive playing.
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MusicStudent (Aug 19, 2020)

I have always loved the Pianoteq modeled sounds. I thought that I might be missing something with the huge libraries of sampled piano sounds. So I went away for awhile searching for the other sounds and spent a bucket load of money. But over time I have come back to this package. It just seems to resonate with my ears as the way a piano should sound. You seem to know what I am talking about. Thank you for reminding me why I love this particular VSTi.


----------

